# 8530 on eBay ends 9/20/2013 at 7:55 PM EDT



## klschepler (Sep 30, 2013)

Here is an interesting Clausing 8530 Vertical Mill on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/clausing-ve...775?pt=US_Heavy_Equipment&hash=item43bffcecc7

It  is missing the front and mid belt guards, knee crank handle, and I  don't see the handwheel for the quill feed.  How do  people loose such  parts?  Looks like everything else is there including  the three step  pulleys.  There is an extra rear belt guard.  Motor is  not original  Clausing fare.  Current bit is $510.  It could be a real  bargain at  that price depending on the condition.  Looks to be pretty  decent.  The  seller says it is in good condition.

Location is Southbridge, Massachusetts, too far away for me to look at it.  Ends today, 9/30/2013 at 7:55 PM EDT.

I see the quill depth scale now.  It is there.  And, the bushing for the   quill feed handwheel is there but I do not see the handwheel itself   which was a chrome plated diecasting.  There looks to be one extra   table/saddle/knee lockscrew seen to the left of the crossfeed screw's   cast iron bearing housing at the front of the knee, third and fifth   photos.  I am pretty sure that one does not belong there.   However, the   threaded hole it is in is original to the machine.  There was only a   total of four lockscrews and I see five in the photos.  There would be   two lockscrews for the knee, one for the saddle, and one for the table.    The one for the saddle is at the left side of the saddle, mostly   hidden, under the saddle.  You can only see the end of it's handle in   the third photo.  There is also one extra step pulley sitting on top of   the machine's cabinet at the right front that does not belong to the   machine.  It probably came with the Leeson motor.  The motor has the   correct pulley for the machine on it.  And, the jackshaft pulley   assembly is sitting on the top of the cabinet at the right rear.  There   is no middle belt guard.  That was an extra cost option  There are  eight  collets, probably MT2 but maybe not a matched set, and a nice,  clean  looking, but not heavy duty or fancy, 4" swivel vise sitting on  the  table.  The original Furnas drum switch/control for the machine is   sitting on the table.  Two bidders so far.  eBay item number is  290983832775

- Kent in Toledo


----------



## PurpLev (Sep 30, 2013)

looks like a good candidate for a great little machine. too bad they didn't come with R8 spindles.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 30, 2013)

Problem with that one is the spindle taper. It is a B&S 9. If it were a MT2 like the 8520 you could put a ER 40 Collet Chuck on it. The largest ER40 collet is 1 3/16. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## klschepler (Sep 30, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Problem with that one is the spindle taper. It is a B&S 9. If it were a MT2 like the 8520 you could put a ER 40 Collet Chuck on it. The largest ER40 collet is 1 3/16.
> 
> "Billy G"



The Clausing 8520 and 8530 vertical mills both have the 2MT spindle.  The 8525 and 8535 have a 7B&S spindle.  The listing said it was an 8530.  I assume the listing was correct.  It sold for $861.00.  I would say someone got a pretty good deal.

- Kent in Toledo


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 30, 2013)

Ditto on what Kent said. The 8530 is the newer, updated version of the 8520. It has a heavier knee, and an MT2 spindle. I also wish that they came with an R8 spindle, but I have been getting by just fine with the MT2.


----------



## dirty tools (Sep 30, 2013)

It has been sold


----------



## klschepler (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is a Clausing 8520 Vertical Mill on CraigsList.  

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/4056201109.html

A little pricey at $2000 but complete with a dividing head and a rotary table.  Table surface looks clean, no obvious marks.  Six photos.  Listing date Sept 9, 2013.  Pittsburgh area.

- Kent in Toledo


----------



## Splat (Oct 1, 2013)

I love my B12, which was the precursor to the 8520. Someone _did _get a good deal.


----------

